# Shaving legs before date



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi there, ladies.
Wondering about then a woman has shaven her legs before a date.
Is that code for she is ready for sex or hoping for sex with the dude?
Or is it just plain grooming?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

This is your second thread trying to discern situation specific information through analysis using broad generalizations.

Do you see how that might possibly pose a problem?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

NorseViking said:


> Hi there, ladies.
> 
> Wondering about then a woman has shaven her legs before a date.
> 
> ...




It depends. Is she from the Ukraine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

Just asking a question this time.
And wanted some answers back.
Well, just delete my threads and my user account.
I give up.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

NorseViking said:


> Hi there, ladies.
> Wondering about then a woman has shaven her legs before a date.
> Is that code for she is ready for sex or hoping for sex with the dude?
> Or is it just plain grooming?


*Not a lady, thank God! To my knowledge, it's strictly grooming!

And there is no code! If it eventually turns into sex, it does so of the relationship's own accord!*


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

as woman I answer from the bottom of my heart....is JUST grooming!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

As per my wife, she mustn’t forget the “toe sweaters”, please. That being said I’m going with grooming, but good luck.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

As a woman of hairy, Ukranian descent..... It's grooming.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Just grooming, believe me I know.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

What about the armpits?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NorseViking said:


> Hi there, ladies.
> Wondering about then a woman has shaven her legs before a date.
> Is that code for she is ready for sex or hoping for sex with the dude?
> Or is it just plain grooming?


No, it's not code that she is ready for sex or hoping for sex with the dude?

Many women shave their legs very often, as soon as we feel any hair at all.

It's just plain grooming.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Marc878 said:


> What about the armpits?


If they are braided, does that mean that she wants sex? >


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> No, it's not code that she is ready for sex or hoping for sex with the dude?
> 
> Many women shave their legs very often, as soon as we feel any hair at all.
> 
> It's just plain grooming.


Yep. My GF loves to wear nylons and a few days hair growth isn't conducive to comfortable wear. She also says that she doesn't want to feel gross when I touch her legs. She shaves for her own reasons. I don't care but she does. She says that prickly stubs and stockings don't mix. But that's an entirely different situation from what you're asking. I can't even believe we've discussed this, but we have LOL.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> If they are braided, does that mean that she wants sex? >


I think that's a Ukrainian signal for anal. >


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> *If they are braided, does that mean that she wants sex?* >


*Let's just say that her armpit hair is, indeed, braided, then that means that she doesn't want dates! *


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Marc878 said:


> *I think that's a Ukrainian signal for anal.* >


*Only if her anal hair is braided!*


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> This is your second thread trying to discern situation specific information through analysis using broad generalizations.
> 
> Do you see how that might possibly pose a problem?


And, here I was, afraid you were going to be a real thread-killer. > Instead, I get to start off my day with some laughs. :smthumbup:


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

It could be any number of reasons:

1. She is wearing a dress so doesn't want hairy legs on show
2. She is just grooming
3. She likes smooth silky legs, makes her feel good before she goes on a date
4. she thinks there may be more than a smooch so yes, maybe she wants to be groomed nicely for sex.

Your guess is as good as anyone's but it doesn't automatically means she wants to have sex with you !


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *Let's just say that her armpit hair is, indeed, braided, then that means that she doesn't want dates! *



OOOOOO you are just asking for a horde of angry women in vagina hats to come take you down!!

OP, shaving is part of grooming for most women. Smooth legs does NOT mean she's asking for sex.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

We groom so that WE feel good not so that he feels us good. Get me?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Since the OP has fled in abject terror, a small thread jack on other signs?

Mrs Nail broke out in hives this morning, What is she trying to signal me?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> Since the OP has fled in abject terror, a small thread jack on other signs?
> 
> Mrs Nail broke out in hives this morning, What is she trying to signal me?


It’s time to change the sheets?

Wait edited to add that changing sheets is a signal for sex and we know that’s not what she wants.

But maybe that why she broke out in hives because she doesn’t want sex so she doesn’t change the sheets and that’s why.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> It’s time to change the sheets?
> 
> Wait edited to add that changing sheets is a signal for sex and we know that’s not what she wants.
> 
> But maybe that why she broke out in hives because she doesn’t want sex so she doesn’t change the sheets and that’s why.


Ha-ha. The 'christening' of the fresh linens. It was an honored tradition in our home. Is this universal?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Ha-ha. The 'christening' of the fresh linens. It was an honored tradition in our home. Is this universal?


Perhaps among women but apparently it’s gone unnoticed by men. Too subtle.

Women have a stronger sense of smell then men. Who wants to has sex amidst smelly sheets? Pleasing scents promote relaxation, while the opposite does the opposite.

There is nothing better than (okay maybe several things better) getting out of the shower at night with a slight buzz on and climbing into bed with freshly laundered bedding. Bonus if the comforter has been freshly washed and hung on the line during a sunny, breezy day. 

:::::sniff::::: ahhhhh::::::


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Anon Pink said:


> Blondilocks said:
> 
> 
> > Ha-ha. The 'christening' of the fresh linens. It was an honored tradition in our home. Is this universal?
> ...


Ahhh perfection when paired with freshly shaved legs. Silky smooth legs on soft fresh sheets ♥

To the disappeared OP' question.... I think many men forget that many of us women have hair removal rituals.

I shave my legs and arms pits at least every few days, more like every day in the summer - and of course, always before dates (basically any time I am going to bother wearing makeup).

Eyebrows and other errant hairs get plucked serval days a week.

Labia gets shaved / bush trimmed several days a week.

In would say the only "signal" my grooming gives is that I was not planning to have sex if I didn't shave my lady bits.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Anon Pink said:
> 
> 
> > It’s time to change the sheets?
> ...


Ha, Yes! Love us some clean sheet night.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

OP. Try shaving your legs sometime.

It will be an eye opening experience for you.

Don't know if it will signal women to have sex with you but it will give you some knowledge of what women go through, on a regular basis, to be attractive.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *Only if her anal hair is braided!*


C mon man!!!!! That was sick


Wish I'd thought of it first :frown2:


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure if it's true but I've heard if Ukrainian women have thick nose hair they won't do oral cause they can't breath good. The guide said you should carry a small pen lite to check. 

How do you approach a Ukrainian woman to check her nose hair?

I'd say probably very carefully. Might get a knee to the gonads.

I guess you could tell her she had really beautiful nostrils and ask if you could get a closer look?

Tilt your head back just a little further, Hun


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I shouldnthave said:


> Ahhh perfection when paired with freshly shaved legs. Silky smooth legs on soft fresh sheets ♥
> 
> To the disappeared OP' question.... I think many men forget that many of us women have hair removal rituals.
> 
> ...


Gulp :|


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> *OOOOOO, you are just asking for a horde of angry women in vagina hats to come take you down!!*


*Oh, God ~ I hope so!

Do they need my address? I'll even wash the sheets for them!*


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

> Oh, God ~ I hope so!
> 
> Do they need my address? I'll even wash the sheets for them!


Here's one! Not sure if she shaved, though


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> Here's one! Not sure if she shaved, though


*Oh Hell No! Not that one! It really wouldn't make any difference what she'd shaved! There's probably long, pointed teeth down there, too!

I'd just play with myself first!*


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Robin Williams was so hairy that KoKo the gorilla became enamoured with him when he visited her. She pinched his nipples and tried to pull him into her sleeping box for some pokey-poke. 



Now... what were we talking about?


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> If they are braided, does that mean that she wants sex? >


you owe me a coffee for that one, I spit a mouthful out. thankfully I got to the garbage can and not my screen, LOL


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Anon Pink said:


> It’s time to change the sheets?
> 
> Wait edited to add that changing sheets is a signal for sex and we know that’s not what she wants.
> 
> But maybe that why she broke out in hives because she doesn’t want sex so she doesn’t change the sheets and that’s why.


A poll was taken by a noted polling company, asking 1000 men the following question.

Do you sleep above or under the sheets?

Survey results:

20% of the men answered above the sheets.

10% of the men answered below the sheets.

70% of the men asked "What's a sheet?"


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Just to keep these kind of topics gender fair and all that....I'm a man and I shave my legs twice a week, it seems rational that I should be getting laid twice a week. Correct? But wait, I'm not Ukrainian, ****, now I don't how often I should be getting laid!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Although it appears the OP left in disgust, I've found this thread to be extremely funny!:rofl::rofl:


----------

